# Information Hunger



## Sbaldwin (Oct 16, 2008)

Hello All,
I just stumbled across this site and found lots of useful information. Thanks for sharing everyone.
I myself have fallen into becoming the solo head tech/event planner for a sweet, little, modest yet geriatric theater space and all my technical expertise is in live sound and broadcasting. I now have to become a self taught live theatre type.


----------



## Van (Oct 16, 2008)

OMG It's _*another*_ Baldwin Brother! How many of them are there?????
Welcome Aboard ! We're here to help.


----------



## philhaney (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi Sbaldwin.

Welcome to controlbooth.com. Ask ALL the questions you like, and please don't be shy about using the search feature!


----------

